# February 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

Voting for Feb is now up: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/275537-voting-poll-potm-february-2012-a.html


After a much much too long break I'm glad to bring back to the forums the Photo of the Month competition. :mrgreen:

For those new to the site, or for those with rusty minds in need of a reminder, this competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
And $25! 


RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... *you can't nominate yourself.*

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of February 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:

[ img ] paste url here [ /img]

done without the spaces. Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't be shy - start nominating (just please remember to check the post dates on the thread before nominating ) .


----------



## Robin Usagani

how do you vote it?


----------



## Overread

Votes will be taken in a separate thread at the end of each month - each nominated photo (not photographer, a photographer may have more than one photo of their nominated) will have a slot and people will vote on which they wish to.


----------



## Robin Usagani

sweet..  Ill start looking for gems.


----------



## Overread

Remember they must be posted to the site in February, not before - so currently I don't think anyone qualifies (yes this is out a few hours early - depending where you are in the world that is)


----------



## sm4him

This will be really interesting! 

I see only three drawbacks (for me personally, not problems with the plan):
--I will probably be out of nominations by February 2, if I keep checking threads by the likes of Lightspeed, cgipson and Bitter (and a few others too)
--I suspect the nominations will be *heavily* infused with photos by [see above].
--I suspect it will be a cold, cold day in a very hot place before one of my photos qualifies. :lmao:
But that's okay...maybe that's something to "aspire" to, lol.


----------



## Demers18

I think this is a great idea. It will give that extra little push needed to try and create "masterpieces". 

Looking forward to seeing what will be nominated and what styles end up winning.


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> This will be really interesting!
> 
> I see only three drawbacks (for me personally, not problems with the plan):
> --I will probably be out of nominations by February 2, if I keep checking threads by the likes of Lightspeed, cgipson and Bitter (and a few others too)
> --I suspect the nominations will be *heavily* infused with photos by [see above].
> --I suspect it will be a cold, cold day in a very hot place before one of my photos qualifies. :lmao:
> But that's okay...maybe that's something to "aspire" to, lol.



DON'T count yourself out!!! Set yourself a new goal if you have too!! You can do it!!


----------



## Holydeath

What's the topic?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Holydeath said:


> What's the topic?



Glad you asked.  The topic is Nude photography.


----------



## reissigree

Schwettylens said:


> Holydeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked.  The topic is Nude photography.
Click to expand...

Sarcasm?


----------



## davesnothere11

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Glad you asked.  The topic is Nude photography.



Darn!
I gave up nude photography. It made my subjects uncomfortable when I took their photos when I had no clothes on.


----------



## Trever1t

Sounds like fun, I look forward to seeing all the nominations!


----------



## enzodm

Nice idea!

And this at least will bring people posting also outside the beginners forum...


----------



## Holydeath

mmm, I'm gonna hire a pornstar which is going to cost me more than $25.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Holydeath said:


> What's the topic?


There is no topic or theme.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

sm4him said:


> This will be really interesting!
> 
> I see only three drawbacks (for me personally, not problems with the plan):
> --I will probably be out of nominations by February 2, if I keep checking threads by the likes of Lightspeed, cgipson and Bitter (and a few others too)
> --I suspect the nominations will be *heavily* infused with photos by [see above].



You know, there are a lot of amazing images posted in a month from more than that lot. Expand your forum browsing!
Besides, it's been my experience in competitions that abstracts rarely win, when up against landscapes, people, flowers, animals, etc. that are more easily appreciated and understood.


----------



## Tee

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Glad you asked.  The topic is Nude photography.



Sweet!  I have a nude shoot scheduled in 2 weeks.


----------



## kundalini

Even if I were to try and up my game for POTM, I still don't think I would get any decent feedback on my images posted.


_(After reading that sentence...... yep, it's all about me!)_


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I'm in.


----------



## 4Nines

Less talk more photos 

Unfortunately we cannot accept nudes since the winner will be displayed on the front page. This month there is no theme in particular, so feel free to submit whatever you would like! There's nothing to hold you back and you stand this win some nice benefits along with some cash :thumbup:


----------



## bazooka

So must the photo have been taken in Feb as well?  Or just posted in feb?


----------



## mishele

I'm pretty sure that it's *any* picture that is posted in Feb.


----------



## bazooka

So every month someone can make a thread containing all of the great shots they've ever made and ask for nominations.  I think that might get tiring to see the same pics getting nominated every single month (assuming they don't win).  Perhaps make a rule stating that an image can only be nominated once?


----------



## Trever1t

it's already in the rules


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I was planning on new work for myself...I do hope to see new from others too!


----------



## Demers18

GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> I was planning on new work for myself...I do hope to see new from others too!



I agree. Otherwise you can just keep posting stuff that's been posted before. 

Is there a rule where you can't post a picture that has already been posted?


----------



## Overread

mishele said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's *any* picture that is posted in Feb.



This is correct, the photos don't have to be taken during the month, simply posted to the forums. Furthermore you can't "ask" to be nominated. All nominations and all votes are conducted by the membership. 

To those worried, have a peek at the past running of the competition, its run for many years on the site without major problems, its simply something that got dropped as moderation staff came and went over the last year or so.


----------



## melsphoto

I do sports photography. so were do i post my picture were people can look at it and maybe nominate it?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

The general gallery or the Photojournalism/Sports Gallery, or the people gallery...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

So, is this THE nomination thread?


Well, then, HERE...

I nominate Bynx's



Bynx said:


> TORONTO SKYLINE NITETIME


----------



## stetow

davesnothere11 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked.  The topic is Nude photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn!
> I gave up nude photography. It made my subjects uncomfortable when I took their photos when I had no clothes on.
Click to expand...


Ha ha! This made me LoL @ work!


----------



## stetow

That is a fantastic picture. Does anybody know how he got the reflection like that?


----------



## cgipson1

stetow said:


> That is a fantastic picture. Does anybody know how he got the reflection like that?



Uhhhh... WATER!


----------



## sm4him

stetow said:


> That is a fantastic picture. Does anybody know how he got the reflection like that?



With a camera.


----------



## Robin Usagani

at this rate, bynx will win it


----------



## charlesbrown678

4Nines said:


> Less talk more photos   Unfortunately we cannot accept nudes since the winner will be displayed on the front page. This month there is no theme in particular, so feel free to submit whatever you would like! There's nothing to hold you back and you stand this win some nice benefits along with some cash :thumbup:


  That is good. I was wandering that how the photos will be displayed if the contest is about nude photography... thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## sm4him

Schwettylens said:


> at this rate, bynx will win it



There will probably be a glut of nominations toward the end of the month. I'm hesitant to nominate this early, lest I use up my choices and THEN see THE photo!!


----------



## 4Nines

Don't worry about being too technical, lets just see some photos!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

sm4him said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> at this rate, bynx will win it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will probably be a glut of nominations toward the end of the month. I'm hesitant to nominate this early, lest I use up my choices and THEN see THE photo!!
Click to expand...


You can nominate 3, so you can nominate 1 or 2 right now and still have options.


----------



## ahcigar1

I'm going to have to keep my eyes pealed for some great photos.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I have one in mind...possibly two...but there is still plenty of time...:goodvibe:


----------



## The_Traveler

Perhaps once the first picture is posted, Overread will delete these first posts to neaten up the thread.


----------



## paigew

My first nomination 

The Traveler's 'face-off' photo (occupy movement)


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I'm going in with this one to start off then too...

*NSFW - Miss B Boudoir by Schwettylens




*


----------



## kundalini

Everybody has their preference.

Preference #1:



The_Traveler said:


> Face-off
> Occupy-DC
> McPherson Sq, Wash, DC Feb 4







(let's see if this works....)
sorted........


----------



## EIngerson

My nomination is "California Sun" by ahcigar1

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/272982-california-sun.html


----------



## mishele

Bios.   
Elephants of Amboseli




Bios. said:


> Happyphant
> 
> 3#
> 
> 
> 
> Sepia makes elephants look good by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sepia


----------



## GeorgieGirl

My Second Nomination:

*Countryside Memories* by Invisible


*





http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/271909-countryside-memories.html
*


----------



## littlefish

Schwettylens said:


> Holydeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked.  The topic is Nude photography.
Click to expand...



Wait,  I have a good picture or two from Bourbon st.,  will that do?  If not there are plenty of  nude statues around, not to mention politcian who expose themselves.


----------



## mishele

^^^^^ You need to post pictures in the galleries. Then you need to have some nominate you for the best of the month. There is no topic, they were just kidding around.


----------



## Overread

Guys - just two quick reminders:

1) Please link back to the thread where the photo was originally posted on the site. Quotes (as Mish did) are also fine (since the quote links back to the thread).

2) Please also leave a comment in the thread telling the person that you've nominated them. This not only informs them, but also lets me know that they know (as opposed to sending the person a private message to tell them).


----------



## littlefish

mishele said:


> ^^^^^ You need to post pictures in the galleries. Then you need to have some nominate you for the best of the month. There is no topic, they were just kidding around.




Hopefully you were not responding to me,  because if you were, I feel bad because you completely missed my joke and the  sarcasm.  

Sorry for the confusion, it caused you.  I'm just use to a group of very dry wit people.


----------



## mishele

littlefish said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ You need to post pictures in the galleries. Then you need to have some nominate you for the best of the month. There is no topic, they were just kidding around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you were not responding to me,  because if you were, I feel bad because you completely missed my joke and the  sarcasm.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, it caused you.  I'm just use to a group of very dry wit people.
Click to expand...


LOL Sorry, I'm used to people that have no idea what they are doing on here. :lmao: 
littlefish=sarcasm     got it....lol

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## littlefish

thanks,  for the welcome and I'm so glad you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## charlesbrown678

What kind of photos are allowed to post? ?


----------



## antawnmason

Excited with your entries...


----------



## Austin Greene

"How Bears Are Made"
by Bynx
Thread here.

Personally, about the most concentration and emotion I have ever seen in a bear photo...


----------



## sm4him

My first nomination:



carlos58 said:


> Hello everyone
> some shots of beatiful Blue tit



Thread here


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

tastino0 said:


> - di Tastino0 - http://tastino0.jimdo.com, su Flickr



.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

janok said:


> Weekend walk in Oslo by janokiese, on Flickr


.


----------



## bazooka

I nominate O|||||O's cat posted in this thread... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/274072-pets-tpf-2.html.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

My 3rd and Final Nomination is picked....just waiting....


----------



## fokker

rexbobcat said:


>



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/274531-texas-light-trails-lubbock-dallas.html


----------



## bazooka

My second nomination.  From http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/274754-texture-anguss-face.html 



PixelRabbit said:


> I have been working on finding textures in nature. Angus has a very detailed coat, stripes, shapes, colours. I find that some of his beautiful details are lost ...well... in the details.
> 
> I found him watching the birds and catching some nice light.
> 
> I wanted to isolate his face and show the texture as well as the colour of his nose and this is what I came up with.
> C&C always welcome
> 
> Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Mo.

Exciting stuff.


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


>







rexbobcat said:


> #2







Sw1tchFX said:


>




My three noms.


----------



## MLeeK

Ballistics, cuz the ladies of TPF NEED this one!


Ballistics said:


> Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike2 by The Photo Major, on Flickr


----------



## graecyn

_Female Kingfisher
_By TripFabio
Originally posted in this thread, February 26.


----------



## graecyn

_Unknown_
By byAtempa
Originally posted in this thread, February 27.


----------



## graecyn

_Real Love_
By dokoupil
Originally posted in this thread, February 21.


----------



## Overread

Remember people please please leave notices in the source threads of the nominations  
Also its nearly the end of the month - one more day and counting before time is up!


----------



## Desi

So many beautiful photos this month. This is the one that moved me the most.

By Mishele

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/272580-am-i-shallow.html



mishele said:


>


----------



## mishele

invisible!!!!



invisible said:


>


----------



## Compaq

Lovely



janok said:


> Winter vacation by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Here is my 3rd and final February nomination...it's been a wonderful month for me for the enjoyment of others images! 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/274915-desert-flames.html by Vaske_Obsidiann


----------



## Overread

Annd the month is over!
Nominators please take a moment to double check that you've left a thread link and notice that you've nominated the photos and the voting thread will be up later today/tomorrow (ie after I get some sleep). 

Nominations for the month of February are not closed.


----------



## Overread

And the voting thread is now up : http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/275537-voting-poll-potm-february-2012-a.html

In the end 25 photos have been nominated this month


----------

